
Where the Maltese language comes from - gotchange
http://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-explains/2015/11/economist-explains-16?fsrc=scn/tw/te/bl/ed/wherethemalteselanguagecomesfrom
======
impostervt
Maltese sounds like a pissed off Italian swearing at you in Arabic.

------
eveningcoffee
IT MAY seem surprising that a language written in Cyrillic is an official
language of the European Union.

